# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Доказано: все живые организмы имеют общего предка

## Irina

*Американский биохимик из университета Брандейс Дуглас Теобальд подверг статистическому анализу различные эволюционные модели и пришел к выводу о том, что все живые организмы на земле имеют только одного общего предка с вероятностью 10*2860.* 

Идея единого общего предка является центральной для теории эволюции. Однако в последние годы стали говорить о том, что, возможно, мы имеем дело не с древом жизни, а с паутиной, основанной на нескольких предках, чьи наследники обменивались генами в ходе развития, как это свойственно микроорганизмам, передает издание Вокруг света.

Чтобы проверить состоятельность различных предположений, Теобальд выбрал 23 протеина, встречающиеся по всему таксономическому спектру, но имеющие структуры, отличающиеся у различных видов.

Он исследовал эти протеины у 12 различных видов – по четыре из бактерий, простейших и эукариотов. Затем он использовал компьютерные симуляции, чтобы оценить, с какой вероятностью тот или иной сценарий эволюции приведен к наблюдаемой картине протеинов.

Оказалось, что сценарий, предполагающий единого предка, на порядки точнее всех конкурентов. Более того, он не просто лучше всего объясняет эмпирические данные, он еще и самый простой, что также немаловажно. Еще более убедительные результаты дала модель, основанная на предположении о едином предке и допускающая обмен генами между видами – вероятность 10*3489.

Биолог-теоретик и сотрудник центра Аллана Вилсона в университете Массей (Новая Зеландия) Давид Пенни, и Майк Стил из Кентерберийского университета в г. Крайстчерч опубликовали комментарий к исследованию.

«Хотя результаты не слишком нас удивили, но приятно, что единство всего живого прошло формальный анализ», — пишут они, и добавляют, что неизвестно, сколько раз на Земле появлялась жизнь. Так что вполне возможно, что успешной оказалась далеко не первая попытка. Также остается загадкой, в какой среде появился этот предок.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

